# 8th ANNUAL FLAT PANEL SHOOT-OUT



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*8th ANNUAL FLAT PANEL SHOOT-OUT*
*AT VALUE ELECTRONICS IN SCARSDALE, NY* 

*Video Experts Along with the Attending Audience Will Evaluate the Newest Flagship HD Panels*
*To Answer The Question: **Which Manufacturer Makes the Best Flat Panel HDTV?*​
*Schedule*: 
Day One, Saturday, May 19, 2012 5:00 PM
Day Two, Sunday, May 20, 2012 1:00 PM

*Place*: 
Value Electronics 108 Garth Rd, Scarsdale, NY 10583

*Phone*: 
Direct 914-723-3344 or 800-789-5050

*To attend in person email Robert Zohn*: 
[email protected] and put in the subject line, *Flat Panel Shootout Request*

*Displays in the evaluation*: 
Plasma models, Panasonic TC-P65VT50, Samsung PN64E8000, LG 60PM9700 LCD/LED models, Panasonic TC-L55WT50, Samsung UN60ES8000, Elite PRO-60X5FD, LG 60LM9600, and possibly Toshiba's new Cinema 55L7200 and Sony's XBR-65HX929.

*Plus one or possibly even two surprise displays!*

Seating will be limited and is exclusively available by email request. This is a private event for a/v enthusiast, the press and select invited industry experts and executives. Send your email request now if you are interested in learning about video technology and seeing first hand the world's best displays on one Shootout wall with our panel of distinguished experts doing the live review evaluation! The Flat Panel Shootout will also be available Online on both days. (Saturday & Sunday). The web address and logon info will be posted as soon as they are confirmed.

The Flat Panel Shootout will present this years newest displays from the leading manufacturers. The event will be a completely unbiased assessment of all the panels represented. The displays will be connected to a dedicated 20 amp circuit and a Richard Gray power conditioner. The HDMI cables are all 16' Key Digital Black Bull so all will be on a equal playing field.

Factory reps from Panasonic, Samsung, LG and Sharp's Elite group (and if Toshiba and Sony are included their reps will present their respective products) will present their panels, and make a presentation explaining their features and latest developments. Plus we have some Industry VIPs and some of the most highly respected video development engineers will be attending and presenting on the future of flat panel display technologies.

The Online live feed will be broadcast in HD and will allow viewers to submit questions which will be moderated by our staff a/v techs and select questions will be read out loud for our panel of experts to answer in realtime.

*This is an announcement thread only... please use the discussion thread for comments, questions and updates.
*


----------

